# Wanna hear my silvertone?...ishhh OK! lolll



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;NYNrDykR_oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYNrDykR_oc[/video]
Peace
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;lKyWaxAZLU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKyWaxAZLU4[/video]

See..Your not that bad after all,loll ;PP
Peace 
Frank


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Love that rauchy drive! Cool souding amp you have there!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Frank...You have some very cool old-school vibes happening there. Congrats!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks guys )


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Cool old amp. Now you know how the old 60's garage rock band guitarists got their sound. About 10 years ago I had an old Silvertone combo amp with a single 12" speaker. I also had a really nice old 2 channel 15 watt Harmony tube combo amp with a 12 inch speaker in that as well. The Harmony I sold to a friend of mine who happens to be a good blues harp player. The Silvertone got traded for a bunch of stuff I believe.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

For a minute there I thought I was spinning one of my Ventures LP's

Two thumbs up from the SurferDudeJudge

DW


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;qi1pya_MxqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi1pya_MxqU[/video]
Peace
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Duh3Wx-R2l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Duh3Wx-R2l4[/video]
Peace
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Even if everything was uploaded recently and look similar..Song1 and song2 were recorded Few years ago,summer 07'..after my accident.I had to
Relearned how to play
All the rest is from May 11 2013...Last night
[video=youtube;_jBhiZF0W5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jBhiZF0W5A[/video]
Peace
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Too much rock and roll for ya....LOL.No comment on my soloing style?
Fuck i did "classic" songs (Wild thing and pride and joy) so you old farts can related too,loll
Ok..let me stick to ya "ballpark" kindA questions then...Should i wear a red or green tie with my strat?,loll ))
Peace
I'm at my best on any clip of this thread...Sorry!!
Frank


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

edit: I'm glad you reconsidered editing out the MF's and other offensive language.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Real sorry sir..I use that word to much..And it wont happen again.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Yo laristole!!
I dont seem to find any of ya shit on GC...Why dont you let us HEAR what you been up to lately!!
Even if you re-edited ya fuckin post...Ya told me to kill my self....I just told "Is that too much rock and roll for ya motherfuckers??
Without any inttention of being mean to anyone.
So.... i wont post when DRUNK!...But bitch!!..PLEASE DONT POST ON P.M.S!!
Peace...Motherfucker!!! <-----------------------------See..Ops i did it again
Frankkk )

EDIT: i'm glad you reconsidered editing out that i should "hang" my self....But if i ever,would you recomand a stealth haging..like in the closet or strait up!!, like a man...in the fuckin living room??


----------

